# Payslips - VISA 190



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

My CO has asked for PaySlips as proof of work experience and Bank statements. I have gone to my bank but since the account has been closed a few years back; they say they cannot give me anything! They no longer have access to such information! :S

Also, my company never gave payslips. I did receive my salary in my account; however, they do not have records of payslips. I don't know what to do!!
I have asked for a Salary Certificate as an alternative to state my salary for all years there. I hope that could do.

Any one facing similar problems? What did you do??

:S


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

scorpiodove said:


> My CO has asked for PaySlips as proof of work experience and Bank statements. I have gone to my bank but since the account has been closed a few years back; they say they cannot give me anything! They no longer have access to such information! :S
> 
> Also, my company never gave payslips. I did receive my salary in my account; however, they do not have records of payslips. I don't know what to do!!
> I have asked for a Salary Certificate as an alternative to state my salary for all years there. I hope that could do.
> ...


I was never given payslips at my previous job as well. They accepted my tax forms along with a signed statement from my supervisor stating that I had been given a salary of X dollars.


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

The admin officer signed my letter stating my salary for each period. And I asked for my contract which shows when I began work at the company. 
I really hope this will do....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, scorpiodove

Have you received +ve Vic SS? If yes at what date?


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Hi, scorpiodove
> 
> Have you received +ve Vic SS? If yes at what date?


April 5th


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

scorpiodove said:


> April 5th


congrats for +ve SS


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

hi scorpiodove,

I am in a similar situation. Could you please share if this letter worked for you ?



scorpiodove said:


> The admin officer signed my letter stating my salary for each period. And I asked for my contract which shows when I began work at the company.
> I really hope this will do....


----------



## man111 (Nov 18, 2013)

Me to with same situation.so will a salary certificate worked for you


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

scorpiodove said:


> My CO has asked for PaySlips as proof of work experience and Bank statements. I have gone to my bank but since the account has been closed a few years back; they say they cannot give me anything! They no longer have access to such information! :S
> 
> Also, my company never gave payslips. I did receive my salary in my account; however, they do not have records of payslips. I don't know what to do!!
> I have asked for a Salary Certificate as an alternative to state my salary for all years there. I hope that could do.
> ...


If you are successfully able to receive salary certificate from your employer on a company letter pad with seal and signature and also stating the reason for issuance then there should be no issues.
How about tax papers for those years? They can be handy in situation like this.

Regards
Amit


----------



## man111 (Nov 18, 2013)

I got A Salary certificate from University Admin Officer. we do not gave tax papers. So is this enough?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

man111 said:


> I got A Salary certificate from University Admin Officer. we do not gave tax papers. So is this enough?


Apart from this, what else do you have for that term?

Amit


----------



## man111 (Nov 18, 2013)

Since University remove the old documents I Do not have any. That is why I Took a Salary certificate from him.


----------



## alaa-mohamed (Aug 28, 2016)

Did you provide the contract ?


----------



## javedpsh (Apr 23, 2017)

I Worked for 3 companies for past three years.unfortuntuly i dont have any payslips for the last two companies.in th firest two companies i received the salary by cash.but from the last company they deposited to my bank account directly.can any one help me.what to do for the payslips for the 2 companies.i hope they will give me the salary certificate but it will work for me? can any one help me in this case.

Thnaks


----------

